# Question about penis size



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I was going to post this at the Case against circumsicion forum, but then I thought no, it has nothing to do with circumcision so I am asking here.

It's kind of a silly question though. I was wondering about the size of a penis. I always thought my DS1 has rather small penis, but no that I have DS2 I am thinking his penis seems really small (DS's1). My DS2 at 3 weeks old has the same size penis as my DS1 at 3 years of age. Not that it really matter, just really curious about it. I have seem quite a few baby penises and comparing to those my DS's1 penis really is small...........so my question is - is the size given at the birth? If he has a small penis now, does it mean it's gonna stay that way?

I hope somebody won't take this the wrong way. I wanted to ask this a long time ago. It's a genuine question.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

well, obviously they grow with the child, but where on the spectrumyour child will fall I believe is evident at birth.

I just wanted to add, that we EC my 8 mo old, so he hangs free about 95% of the time. His penis fluctuates TREMENDOUSLY! I'm certain he is not well endowed as I too have seen many a babes, but he can go from it being so small it kinda accordians into itself, to very full (just because of the need to pee or some other variable, not from an erection).

So, I don't think a comparison's in order really- you could have caught your one DS when he was naturally a little larger and your other one at a time when his was smaller....although I'm sure you're quite familiar with your boys, so you could average it out...meh, I don't know what I'm getting at anymore. But yes, I think birth/infant size is representative of adult size.

That's just my opinion though- who knows hormones may come into play too.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for yuor reply eirual. Yes, the size does flucuates a lot and I took that in considaration.
I don't think he's extremely small, but I can't tell either eway, since I don't really know what is the "ratio" to the size of their body.
I am not worried about him being avarage or on the smaller size, but I did meet a man in my life with what's rather WAY too small and I think that SUCKS for him and for the woman he's going to end up with......so that's the reason I am asking I guess, hoping he will not be one those few out there


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eirual*
but he can go from it being so small it kinda accordians into itself, to very full









My DS's does this too and the way you described it is perfect. heh. Accordian.







I was going to say the same thing. My DS's shrinks up and it feels like his body pulls it all the way up inside him and it's just his foreskin on the outside. Not that I'm feeling him up. I notice when I wipe him. I guess he desn't like cold wipes. Other times, when he has an erection, I can't believe the size. He's just a baby, it's not supposed to be big!









Boys come in all different sizes. You don't have to worry about him not having a big one, or even an average one. He'll enjoy it no matter how big or little it is. As for size being determined at birth...yeah, I'm sure it probably is. Assuming there are no circumstances that might change it's growth course, like a circ, or hormonal problems. Even if it is unusually small, it's not like you can do anything about it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

There's really no way to predict this during infancy. So much growth occurs during adolescence- when he is NOT going to want his mother to see his penis!


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

All of my boy's penises are differently sized and differently shaped.


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang*
Thanks for yuor reply eirual. Yes, the size does flucuates a lot and I took that in considaration.
I don't think he's extremely small, but I can't tell either eway, since I don't really know what is the "ratio" to the size of their body.
I am not worried about him being avarage or on the smaller size, but I did meet a man in my life with what's rather WAY too small and I think that SUCKS for him and for the woman he's going to end up with......so that's the reason I am asking I guess, hoping he will not be one those few out there
















I guess it's normal to worry about it. I mean, we all just want our kids to be happy and men put a lot of stock in their size for some reason.

? about the man you knew...was he circ'ed? Nowadays, doctors tend to do looser circs, but the circs of our generation were usually aggressive. My DH's was pulled very, very tight. He's been attempting to restore for a while now and I'm already noticing a difference in size. What happens is when there is no room for the penis to grow, part of the shaft gets buried in the groin and causes it to look shorter than it really is.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

No he was not circ'-ed. My Dh is the only man I've seen with circumsicion. I grew up in Europe.


----------



## jenmparrott (Jun 16, 2006)

We fluctuate a lot through out the day and through out the week but I do see that when you get them out of diapers my ds's have taken off!

Jennifer


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang*
No he was not circ'-ed. My Dh is the only man I've seen with circumsicion. I grew up in Europe.









Just unfortunate then.







No seriously, I feel bad for men who worry about their size. Not all women want a big one or even a moderately sized one. My DH would just die if he knew I was talking about this







but I can't handle much. I'm not sure if it's because I'm petite or what, but really, my DH was one of those guys who really worried about the size (and by most people's standards, he probably had reason to worry) and he's just now believing me when I say that it's actually too much sometimes. I wouldn't mind if he was a little smaller. In fact, I'd welcome it.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaunam*
Just unfortunate then.







No seriously, I feel bad for men who worry about their size. Not all women want a big one or even a moderately sized one. My DH would just die if he knew I was talking about this







but I can't handle much. I'm not sure if it's because I'm petite or what, but really, my DH was one of those guys who really worried about the size (and by most people's standards, he probably had reason to worry) and he's just now believing me when I say that it's actually too much sometimes. I wouldn't mind if he was a little smaller. In fact, I'd welcome it.









i felt that way abt my hubby. all the time tho.


----------



## pandora665 (Mar 13, 2006)

There is a condition called "micropenis", which usually means that testosterone production is not appropriate. However, it's usually diagnosed shortly after birth when the stretched flaccid penis of a full-term infant boy measures less than 1.9 cm from base to tip. A pediatrician would have been evaluating this long before now if he/she were worried about a true problem.

Otherwise.... I'm not sure I'd worry. There are lots of different penis sizes out there, and although this is likely of no comfort to teenaged boys in the locker room, flaccid vs. erect length can be very deceptive.

Hope all goes well in your world (and silently thanking the stars above that I'm due with a girl this time...)









Erin


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

*remembers the "George Shrinks" Episode of Seinfeld...*


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
*remembers the "George Shrinks" Episode of Seinfeld...*

I was totally thinking that. "the shrinkage"









pandora ~ I don't think that's our case then. I mean my son's case......
Perhaps it was the guy's I knew long time ago. Funny, it was the first thing he told me about himself when we met! That he had a small penis...poor guy.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang*
I was totally thinking that. "the shrinkage"









pandora ~ I don't think that's our case then. I mean my son's case......
Perhaps it was the guy's I knew long time ago. Funny, it was the first thing he told me about himself when we met! That he had a small penis...poor guy.

Meh he's still a baby, he'll grow into it. Just like I dont worry about my DD's flat chest.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

here is a chart of average sizes:

Age Mean +/- 1 SD (inches) Mean - 2.5 SD (inches)
0-5 months 1.5 +/- 0.3 0.75
6-12 months 1.7 +/- 0.3 0.9
1-2 years 1.9 +/- 0.3 1.0
2-3 years 2.0 +/- 0.4 1.1
3-4 years 2.2 +/- 0.4 1.3
4-5 years 2.2 +/- 0.4 1.4
5-8 years 2.4 +/- 0.4 1.5
8-11 years 2.5 +/- 0.4 1.5
Adult 5.2 +/- 0.6 3.7

I got it from here: http://www.drgreene.com/21_1125.html

Maybe you can know if he is within a few standard deviations of average size!


----------



## shell024 (May 21, 2005)

: Sorry, I know this was a genuine question, but this thread has got me cracking up, because I am on the same page as many of you mamas.
Lol at the "accordian" and I too am petite (not sure if that is why) and can't "handle" much.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Keep in mind that if you have a round chunky baby (and it looks like you do!) most of the penis can be buried in the fat pad. You might be able to poke the fat right next to it, and it will pop out. My little one is a fat baby, and just looking at him you'd think he had a glans and foreskin but no shaft. It's there, just hiding.


----------



## heidi_m (May 5, 2006)

Ok, I too know that this was a genuine question, and I appreciate it since I am due with our first boy in the next several weeks...

I had to tell y'all, after the accordion comment, which I too love







that my dh calls it "turtling" which I also think is pretty darn hilarious!








Heidi

(ok I just looked at that word, "turtling," and it looks pretty weird in print so I'll just add that he means as in a turtle retracting into its shell, in case it looks as weird and unclear to anyone else as it did to me... and I *knew* what it meant!) he he


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidi_m*
Ok, I too know that this was a genuine question, and I appreciate it since I am due with our first boy in the next several weeks...

I had to tell y'all, after the accordion comment, which I too love







that my dh calls it "turtling" which I also think is pretty darn hilarious!

Oh, keep laughing ladies, I don't care!







I was only worried someone might think it's rather inapropriate question and I could be some sort of a pervert or something like that.....

Well, I agree with chunky babies, but my DS1 is 3 yo, so there isn't so much fat in that area any more. I looked at the chart somebody posted and it appears he does have a bellow average size penis. I am not sure though what it means "streached" penis. Do I have to pull at it to make it streach or what? Anyway, his penis looks pretty big to me when it's erected though, so I guess that's what really matters


----------



## atozmama (May 2, 2005)

I agree with others that a lot of growth can happen when puberty hits and infancy (espically of the chubby ones) can look small. I have two son's, one is rather long, and the other is much shorter. There is a show on Discovery Health, Strictly Sex with Dr. Drew, he featured a man once who sought some kind of surgical procedure because he felt he was to small. There will be options later if he feels the need to persue it.

Reading about all the turtling...I just saw the Body Works exhibit at the Science Museum of Minnesota ( http://www.smm.org ) last week and most of the bodies were male. This exhibit uses a system called plastination to preserve and pose bodies after death. These were posed and disected to show various body systems. They all had the skin removed and it was very obvious that the penile shaft is actually quite long mostly tucked into the body.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My son seemed rather "well hung for a newborn" when he was a baby, but then he was also nearly 9 pounds at birth. I'm not sure if he "had a penis as big as a 3 month old's" at birth because of "being well endowed" or because he was, overall, the size of some 3 month old babies when he was born.

I have no clue how it's gone from there as he's grown, as I didn't have any other little boys to compare him to, and he hasn't let me see him naked since he was about 5 or 6. I don't anticipate that changing any time soon.

I can tell you, however, that middle school boys do NOT compare penis sizes in the boy's bathroom by the urinals or in the boys' locker room. At least not in his middle school.


----------



## fullofhope08 (Feb 16, 2008)

Interesting thread. The things we worry about as mothers. Lol it's all helpful info. I remember another mother mentioning once that penis size varies a lot in their first years but levels out in childhood (I'm thinking she said 6-8 years, I could be wrong). Not sure if this has any truth, but it stuck with me. Our ds1 seems to be very well endowed. Ds2 not so much. We have worried too about his penis size and actually had the dr look at it. He reassured us that he had what he needed and educated us about the fat pad. We do some ECing so I see his penis size varies. But I do worry too about how he will perceive his body when he compares himself to his brother.


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it, when DS1 was born I was amazed by how huge he was and continued to be through school age. He had always been very thin in general, but began to really eat when he got to school. By the end of Elementary School I was beginning to become concerned as his penis seemed to be smaller than it was at 5 yrs. I even discussed it with the doctor at a check up. I never thought his gaining weight in general might have an affect, but the doctor explained that a third to two thirds of a mans penis is actually inside his body, hence when erect it can stand up straight with part inside. As he became a bit overweight more was buried inside, making him appear smaller. Well, a growing spell trimmed him down, along with puberty and couple years later and I was again shocked to see he's huge! Don't worry, they all develop differently.


----------

